# Do you have to have a small game licence if...



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

you are hunting on your own private land???

i have heard yes and no.....

-ryan


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

If you own the land you do not need a small game license to hunt on your property, but just small game.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

You must live on the land also. If i remeber right the law reads on the enclosed land in witch you live.

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Boy, lots of mixed up answers there.

Page 29 in the Guide:

Small Game
A small game license entitles you to hunt rabbit, hare, squirrel, pheasant, ruffed grouse, woodcock, quail, woodchuck, crow, skunk, coyote (applies to Michigan residents only) and waterfowl (with a federal waterfowl stamp and Michigan waterfowl hunting license, if age 16 or older) during the open season. *No license is required for a resident, residents spouse or residents children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live;* except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl.

So yes, you need a license unless you live on farmland. Just owning farmland or just having private land doesn't count.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

thanks boehr

-ryan


----------

